# Welche Grafikkarte



## Raven280438 (1. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe nicht soo viel Ahnung Hardware, und benötige eure Hilfe.

Ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulegen. Es sollte jedoch nicht soo teuer sein, da ich mich Ende des Jahres einen neuen PC zulegen werde. Ich dachte da an ~100€. Gibts in der Preislage was?
Ich möchte aber jetzt schon Sachen wie Age of Conan relativ flüssig spielen können. (Muss ja nicht highest Details sein )

Mein PC im Moment:

Prozessor: Intel Pentium D 830 (3.0 GHz Dual Core)
1GB Ram (ich werde im gleichen Zuge wie die Grafikkarte noch ein GB draufpacken)
GraKa im Moment: GeForce 6700 XL
WinXp

Ist in der Preisklasse von ~100€ einge gute Grafikkarte zu finden, wenn ja welche schlagt ihr mir vor?


Gruß


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir vor kurzem eine Geforce 7600GT für 30€ zugelegt. Diese gibt es aber nicht mehr unbedingt im Laden. Ansonsten eben einfach mal im Laden schaun. imho müssten die Karten von ATI (HD3er) atm recht günstig sein.


----------



## ArtificialPro (1. Juni 2008)

Bei 100€ muss ich an die 8800GTS denken.(Ebay).. Ich weiß aber nicht ob es bei ATI für den gleichen Preis mehr Leistung gibt?!

Edit: Ich weiß nicht ob eine 7600GT für Age of Conan ausreicht...


----------



## Andreas Späth (1. Juni 2008)

Wenn die Details nich hochgedreht werden sollte eine 7600GT eigentlich schon ausreichen.


----------



## ArtificialPro (1. Juni 2008)

Naja, n kollege von mir hat ne etwas bessere Graka als die 7600GT und zoggt das mit 15 FPS bei geringer Grafik. Könnt aber vllt noch an der CPU liegen.

edit:Was sind denn die Mindestanforderungen davon? sowas zogg ich ja nicht


----------



## Raven280438 (1. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Also laut Verpackung ist die Mindestanforderung eine Geforce 6600 mit 128MB.

Im Moment hab ich eine 6700XL und kann im Prinzip auch mit 30FPS spielen.
Nur muss ich nach betreten eines Gebietes erstmal ne Minute warten, bis das ruckeln aufhört 


Gruß


----------



## Raven280438 (1. Juni 2008)

Noch eine Frage:
Weis jemand ob die GF 6700XL einen PCIe - Slot benutzt oder einen Anderen?


----------



## ArtificialPro (1. Juni 2008)

Bei Ebay findet man 1. Die hat PCIe x16

Aber ich denk du hast diese bereits

Grafikprozessor Eigenschaften:
      Grafikkarte                                          MSI NX6700XL
      GPU Codename                                NV43
      Transistoren                                      143 Mio.
      Fertigungstechnologie                       0.11 um
      Gehäusefläche                                   150 mm2
      Bustyp                                                  PCI Express 1.0 x16 @ x16
      Speichergröße                                   128 MB


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2008)

Ich hol den Thread nochmal raus.

Nvidia 8600GT kostet im Laden um die 70 Euro, genauso die ATI 2600, das ist doch in Ordnung noch dazu eine Generation höher..

Aber nebenbei, die Preise werden logischerweise weiter fallen in den nächsten Tagen, im Moment sind die neuesten Karten kurz vor dem Launch, ATI mit der 4000er (R7x0 Chip) Serie und Nvidia hat die 200er(G200 Chip) Serie in Petto.

Links:
Nvidia 260 Spekulationen und erste Daten - und -  ATI 4000er Serie Spekulation

mfg chmee


----------



## ArtificialPro (11. Juni 2008)

Ah ok danke! Werde dann wohl mit dem Kauf einer 8800GTS noch warten. Auch wenn die schon ab 90€ zu haben ist.

MfG AP


----------



## chmee (19. Juni 2008)

Also, aufgepasst :

ATI und Nvidia haben es nun getan, die Nachfolger ( Nvidia 270 und ATI 4850 ) sind raus, einerseits ein Heidengeld für die Referenz-HiEnd-Karten, andererseits geht es bei ATI schon bei etwa 180 Euro los. Entweder gleich ne aktuelle Karte kaufen oder paar Tage warten, bis die Vorgänger ( 8x00 und 3xx0 ) im Preis fallen. ODER sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen und mit der aktuellen Karte zufrieden sein 

mfg chmee


----------

